# GEF in Eclipse Ganymede erstellen



## Summer (20. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und bräuchte Hilfe beim erstellen eines GEF. Ich habe bereits ein EMF Model generiert und mich etwas über das GEF informiert jedoch ist mir leider immer noch schleierhaft wie ich ein GEF erstellen kann.

Ich habe gelesen das ich das Interface org.eclipse.gef.EditPart implementiern muss aber wo find ich das??? den in meinem eclipse ist es nicht.

Ich wäre euch für einen Rat echt dankbar.  :roll:


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2008)

Schau dir mal GMF an. Einen GEF Editor from Scratch zu erstellen ist recht aufwendig.


----------



## Summer (20. Okt 2008)

Das macht nichts, den das muss ich in meinem Praktikum machen. Und ich habe bis mit GEF leider noch keine Erfahrungen.

Ich hab im Internet schon alles mögliche bezüglich des GEF gesucht doch leider nichts hilfreiches gefunden. 

Da mir schon mal das Interface org.eclipse.gmf.EditPart fehlt, weiss du vielleicht wo ich das finden könnten??

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe,

Lg Summer


----------



## Summer (20. Okt 2008)

Mein Schef möchte nicht das ich ein GMF erstelle sondern ein GEF.

Irgendwelche Tipps??

Lg Summer


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2008)

Summer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Schef möchte nicht das ich ein GMF erstelle sondern ein GEF.


GMF generiert einen GEF Editor (beziehungsweise die Rohversion eines solchen Editors) :roll: 
Denn generierten Code passt du dann anschließend entsprechend deiner Wünsche an.
Wenn du auf die Advanced Features der GMF Runtime verzichtest, hast du später nichtmal eine Abhänigkeit zu GMF, weil ein reiner GEF Editor entsteht. Verwendest du die GMF Runtime, kann der Editor von Anfang an mehr, aber dann musst du das GMF Runtime Bundle mit ausliefern.


----------



## Summer (20. Okt 2008)

das wusste ich nicht, bin ja noch anfänger.

Danke für die Antwort, werd das jetzt mal probieren

Lg Summer


----------

